# Ideas



## Kaellpae (Sep 13, 2011)

There needs to be some sort of a chat area on here. I don't have anybody in real time to bounce ideas off of.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 13, 2011)

I guess this should be in the suggestions forums, but there was already a discussion here. I agree though, real time chat would interest me - but you should probably discuss it over on the other thread.


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 13, 2011)

If there is enough interest, we can do this.  What we don't want to see happen, though, is for us to put up a chat room that sits empty most of the time.

If the interest isn't there at this moment, this is something that we can revisit once our traffic grows.  We're currently growing at the rate of 10-20% a month, so we'll be there sooner rather than later.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Sep 13, 2011)

if you have aim at the moment I would be more than happy to discuss our ideas there.


----------

